
Should I buy this house or wait for a better one – a handy calculator and model - ilyaberger
https://medium.com/@ilyaberger/should-i-buy-this-house-or-wait-for-a-better-one-solved-with-a-risk-preference-model-b6d06f22bad7
======
ZzzS
When the score of "yes" is 0.51 and of "no" 0.49, do I really get an answer?

~~~
ilyaberger
Great question and thanks for asking! Actually how far the scores are apart
from each other does not matter in this model. Perhaps a better way to frame
that question is: what is my confidence level that this prediction is correct?
In this formulation, there would be an upper and lower bound for the scores
based on a chosen confidence level

